# Soapmaker 3 Pro Question



## alaskazimm (Nov 13, 2013)

For the last few months I have been using soapmaker 3 lite for my recipes and supplies. I've recently begun selling and switched over to the pro version for inventory tracking and the sales/invoice features. Does anyone know of a way to enter existing soaps into the My Products so that I can generate invoices and track sales? So far I haven't been able to discover a way but hopefully someone can help.
Thanks!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 13, 2013)

You will have to make them and then change the date to the day you actually made them.


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 14, 2013)

When you upgraded, did it not import your info from the lite version?


----------



## alaskazimm (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Lindy, that worked like a charm!

pamielynn - Yes it imported all the recipes and things but because I was using the lite version I couldn't track stock and supplies.


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 14, 2013)

alaskazimm said:


> Thanks for the tip Lindy, that worked like a charm!
> 
> pamielynn - Yes it imported all the recipes and things but because I was using the lite version I couldn't track stock and supplies.



Ok, I'm sorry - it's been awhile since I've had that version. That would have made life a little easier


----------



## Lindy (Nov 16, 2013)

alaskazimm said:


> Thanks for the tip Lindy, that worked like a charm!
> 
> pamielynn - Yes it imported all the recipes and things but because I was using the lite version I couldn't track stock and supplies.



You're welcome....


----------

